# Timeless masterpiece... (considering recent events)



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Back when good leaders came out of Illinois. Even way back to the 1800s.



> Shall we expect some transatlantic military giant to step the ocean and crush us at a blow? Never! All the armies of Europe, Asia, and Africa combined, with all the treasure of the earth (our own excepted) in their military chest, with a Bonaparte for a commander, could not by force take a drink from the Ohio or make a track on the Blue Ridge in a trial of a thousand years.
> *At what point, then, is the approach of danger to be expected? I answer, If it ever reach us it must spring up amongst us; it cannot come from abroad. If destruction be our lot we must ourselves be its author and finisher. As a nation of freemen we must live through all time, or die by suicide*.





> Lincoln: Address before the Young Men's Lyceum of Springfield, Illinois


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Yep. And we are slowly dying from within, by suicide.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't think Lincoln ever thought possible the subterfuge that one man in the White House 
could impose on our nation. That together with the self centered politicians in DC 
will no doubt be our undoing unless the people of this nation wake up and smell the 
stench.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Lincoln had a lot of things right, but I believe he was wrong in concentrating power in the federal government. Sometimes I think the wrong side won the Civil War.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There were a great many people on this board who felt Lincoln was the quintessential traitor. I believe that Lincoln did what he felt was necessary to preserve the Union. I think he was the greatest man of his time, ordained by God to keep the United States united.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Let's see. It's been 150 years since Lincoln was assassinated.

Which means that it's been 150 years since the state of Illinois had a politician they could be proud of.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Let's see. It's been 150 years since Lincoln was assassinated.
> 
> Which means that it's been 150 years since the state of Illinois had a politician they could be proud of.


Many folks from Illinois love to boast about their state being the birth place of Ronaldus Maximus (Reagan) in 1911 in Tampico Illinos... but none of them live in Chicago. #smirk


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Many folks from Illinois love to boast about their state being the birth place of Ronaldus Maximus (Reagan) in 1911 in Tampico Illinos... but none of them live in Chicago. #smirk


When I think of Ronald Reagan, I don't think of Illinois at all. Reagan was never a politician representing the people of Illinois.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

When i think Regan I also think Gorbachev and then I think of the puppets used in the Land of Confusion video Genisis put out lol. Sorry. Just where I go.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Let's see. It's been 150 years since Lincoln was assassinated.
> 
> Which means that it's been 150 years since the state of Illinois had a politician they could be proud of.


Another reason I got out of ILLannoyed.
Top ten criminal politicians in Illinois
10. William Carothers, Chicago Alderman
9. Isaac Carothers (son of William), Chicago Alderman
8. Daniel Rostenkowski, US House of Rep.
7. Dan Walker , Gov. (after he left office)
6. Otto Kerner, Gov.
5. Fred Roti, Chicago Alderman
4. George Ryan, Gov. & ILL. Sec. of State (convicted for crimes while Sec. of St.)
3. Rod Blagojevich, Gov., taped by FBI "I'm just not giving it up for f***ing nothing". 
2. Orville Hodge, Illinois Auditor of Public Accounts
1. Mel Reynolds, US House of Rep.
And Honorable Mention
Paul Powell, ILL. Sec. of St. (His personal motto was, "There's only one thing worse than a defeated politician, and that's a broke one.")
And soon to be installed as the *new number one, Barack Hussein Obama II, President of the US*


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Let's see. It's been 150 years since Lincoln was assassinated.
> 
> Which means that it's been 150 years since the state of Illinois had a politician they could be proud of.


As a subject of the Democratik People's Republik of Hellinois, I agree completely! Except for Reagan of course. lol

_Although to be honest, I'm not a huge Lincoln fan. While I believe very much that he did what he THOUGHT was necessary, I disagree with his love of centralized power and the actions he took that caused/contributed to (depending on your point of view) the Civil War.._


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Egyas said:


> As a subject of the Democratik People's Republik of Hellinois, I agree completely! Except for Reagan of course. lol
> 
> _Although to be honest, I'm not a huge Lincoln fan. While I believe very much that he did what he THOUGHT was necessary, I disagree with his love of centralized power and the actions he took that caused/contributed to (depending on your point of view) the Civil War.._


During a time of war, the centralization of power, suspension of habeas corpus, and numerous other Constitutional violations, have been the NORM.

The American Civil War, World War 1, World War 2.............all required extraordinary sacrifice by U.S. civilians, to support the war effort.

Funny how the ONLY major war not presided over by a DEMOCRAT was the Civil War, which was an internal conflict.

WW1, WW2, Korean War, Vietnam War.................all presided over by Democrat Presidents, and the last two were ENDED by Republican Presidents.


----------

